# Sights?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Any recomendations on the colored dot sights? Old eyes can't pick up black on black anymore. I was looking at the Novak page and thouught them interesting. Any color better than white? Thanks in advance.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have used colored tape on my hand gun testing what I wanted. It was the complete front sight not just a dot. I do not know if any of them were any better. If you are shooting on a very cloudy day lighter colors are really nice as they stand out very well. The down side is when the sun is out they are too bright and caused me issues. My next set will be the glow in the dark ones. I like the contrast of almost white on a black post. I have a three dot set on my Glock and I have the bullet hit right above the front sight dot. It is almost on top of the front post. I can shoot this gun very fast as I only need to look for the dots.

The phrase 'dead ringer' refers to someone who sits behind Chuck Norris in a movie theater and forgets to turn their cell phone off.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I like the Meprolight night sights. Mine glow a greenish color at night, the tritium tubes in the sights have a white ring that is highly visable in daylight and work like a traditional 3 dot system. I have these on my P220 and really like them. Best of both worlds.

My P229 has Trijcon night sights, while they work great at night they do not have that white ring that makes the Meps so visable. I am going to swap those out too, just haven't got around to it.

huntin1


----------

